# Masdie Care



## Marco (May 30, 2015)

I've always wanted to try. Went to Marlow's table today and asked for a warm tolerant Masdie. and picked up a Masdie. Maui Lollipop. Anyone have culture tips? 

Thanks!


----------



## abax (May 30, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Marco (May 30, 2015)

abax said:


> Good luck!



I feel like a newly hatched bird that just fell out of a tree. oke:


----------



## Brabantia (May 31, 2015)

Feed them at 25 ppm N one time per week and they will be very happy.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 1, 2015)

cool in summer - under 25C if possible with plenty of air movement and high humidity


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2015)

Trade it for a Paph!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 2, 2015)

Don't let them dry out and keep temperature below 80 F. 

My friend grows it in his greehouse with a mister that shoots out really fine mist with lots of air movement during the summer to keep the temperatue down. Masdevilla loves this kind of conditon to do well.


----------



## Marco (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks all - It' been getting pretty hot here in NY. I think its doing ok though. I've been giving it a misting every morning and night before i go to and get back from work. 

Any suggestions on potting mixed? By how fine the roots are i suspect tiny pieces of cocobark and perlite?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm in New York and was growing in small bark and perlite but just switched to sphagnum moss TIGHTLY packed.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 18, 2015)

Moss mixed with chunky perlite. Potted loosely. Same light as most Phals and paphs. Under 80F. High humidity. Water when the mix is less damp but not dry. Dryness can hinder the root growth. Don't leave them sitting in water.

Misting at night may create some spotting issues on the leaves.

If you have leaf drop you may need more air movement.


----------



## Marco (Jul 18, 2015)

Bob / Chad - Thanks. Where do you two grow your masdies? 

Chad - Thanks for the tip on the spotting. By this do you mean black spots?


----------



## chrismende (Jul 18, 2015)

My Masdevallia guru, Tom Perlite, grows his wonderful plants in clay pots in sphagnum. The goal is to keep the pots damp in order to keep the roots as cool as possible. Masdevallias will suddenly drop leaves if they aren't happy. Leaf spotting is the first sign, followed by a rapid yellowing of the leaf or leaves. Watch for aphids, who love the tender new growth.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 22, 2015)

I grow my masdevallias in the greenhouse in clay pots with tightly packed sphagnum moss. I'm no pro though, just telling you what I do. I had them in plastic pots and small bark but lost roots that way.


----------



## Marco (Jul 22, 2015)

Bob - Thanks. Im just comparing and contrasting. I know different things work for different folks. So long as it works!

Masdies are somewhat of an enigma to me so I want to try to get as many data points before moving. Quite frankly I'm surprised its still alive. We've been running to the mid 80s low 90s here.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 23, 2015)

I only get warmth tolerant masdies. Some are about to bloom in this heat. I think you're not too far from J&L, who has lots of masdies.


----------

